# Lionesse Flat Iron Hair Straightener



## jessyk (Jun 16, 2013)

[SIZE=10pt]My hair is so kinky that I donâ€™t know what to do with it. For special occasions, I always go to a salon to have it professionally straightened, but that gets expensive. Does anyone know Lionesse flat iron hair straightener? I want to try doing it myself but I still want a professional look[/SIZE]


----------



## Dannar (Jun 24, 2013)

[SIZE=10pt]Itâ€™s a huge hassle to go to a styling salon every time you want to straighten your hair. Thatâ€™s why I bought my own professional flat iron. I tried a few but either they were slow to heat up, tricky to use or just didnâ€™t do the job. I bought a Lionesse Flat Iron because it does exactly what I want it to do. Itâ€™s easy to use, heats quickly and leaves my hair looking like I just returned from the salon.[/SIZE]


----------

